# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Oct/Nov '19 Lite Challenge: Cartographer's Bookmark

## Bogie

Oct/Nov '19 Lite Challenge: Cartographer's Bookmark

This month's Challenge is to create a Bookmark with a map theme.  A couple years ago we started a small forum to create bookmarks with maps or cartography related themes.  They should be designed to be a standard 2" x 6" size so they could actually be printed out and used if one wished to.   These bookmarks were crazy popular, almost addictive, when we were making them.  Several members have recently resurrected the forum and have been making some really cool ones.  Here is a link to the original forum.  Bookmarks

Since they are so addictive, you can make more than one bookmark, but only the one in the Thumbnail Gallery will get voted on.

Win a silver compass, you'll like it

The Challenge will run until the end of the day on the 14th of November, (Midnight eastern daylight time between the 14th and 15th, more or less, depending on when I can get to the computer to start the voting) and then there will be 3 days of voting. Someone is going to win a Silver Compass, it could be you!

As usual, title your threads: "Oct/Nov '19 Lite Challenge: << your title here >> "

Don't forget to put the hashtag: ### Latest WIP ### in front of all WIP pictures, and especially in front of your final map. And don't forget, there is a WIP button that automatically posts this for you. Try it, You'll like it!

And remember, if you put more than one image on the same post, only one of them gets picked up.

The Challenge will run from October 18th until end of day November 14th.

Quick rules reminder: The Lite Challenge is open to anyone who has not already won 3 Silver compasses, 1 Gold Compass, or been selected as a featured Cartographer's Choice Map.
Also, the map has to be started on or after the first day of the challenge, no reusing older maps even if they were not finished.

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

September 20th until the end of October 14th? Man, I missed yet another deadline...

----------


## ChickPea

Oh no, Bogie's time-travelling again. We've warned him about that...  :Wink:

----------


## Bogie

> September 20th until the end of October 14th? Man, I missed yet another deadline...


Thanks for catching that Kisachik!  That's what happens when I am posting after 1 am!!  LOL

----------


## DrWho42

good luck everyone!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Okapi

Hi guys, are you sure of the dimensions?  Tonqani says they should be long and thin, like 2" x 8", not 2" x 6"...
Thanks

----------


## Bogie

2 x 8 is fine, no one is going to mind.  Real bookmarks come in a variety of sizes.

----------


## Kellerica

Ooh, nice! This one I could actually have the time to see through, it shouldn't take as long as a full-size map...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChickPea

Some nice entries already this month. Nice to see the bookmarks revived!

----------


## Bogie

24 Hour Warning

I will start the voting in just over 24 hours, Thursday around 1 am EST.  Just enough time to get'r done!

There is an entire BookMark Sub-Forum, please consider posting your bookmark there when you are done.
BOOKMARK FORUM

----------


## ThomasR

I know I cannot partake anymore but it's about having fun, right ? So here are a couple funsies without other purpose than sharing doodles. And I cannot really pass on bookmarks  :Smile:  Great idea Bogie  :Wink: 



Cheers !

----------


## Bogie

Cool, thanks for sharing!

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

Hey, that's cool Thomas. You could probably just post them in their own thread without using the latest wip tag, so they don't get lost in irrelevant conversations here.

I can't wait until the next lite challenge.  :Very Happy:  Let's have another one already.

----------

